# Rolling Acres Farm 2014 pictures!



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well here are 2 of the many to come. 2 of Ballerina's kids. Blue eyed doe, polled doe.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe they look so sweet!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ballerina's polled buck


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Kitty and her buck/doe twins


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Petunia "Nugget" twin bucks. I was going to retain the buck with more white, but...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Decided I needed to keep my alpine buckling. This is Mellow Fellow. And he is wonderful, and also very new.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Vixen's buckling. Doeling was stillborn.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Flash mini alpine doeling was a twin, but mom laid on her


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

More to come!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice crop of kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are looking good Erica!!  all very lovely!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:

Do you use the Alu-Shield on your disbuddings?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I dont disbud them Christy at Birch Ridge does them, I don't have the heart. But yes she uses alusheild.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! We brought ours to Goldenbrook for two-three years  last year was our first year doing it alone..
Does it work good? I've been thinking of grabbing some for that.. I've been us wing blue Kote, but I find I have to respray a few times before they leave..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pics  We need more...lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't we always  :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Stephanie I will post more, this isn't all the kids! 

Skyla it stays on really well. I've never needed to redress any heads. And your skin isn't blue forever after.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thank you Erica  sorry for hijacking your thread there


----------

